# The red lion..Staffordshire



## Mikeymutt (Oct 10, 2016)

Visited this pub earlier on in the year after passing it on the way home from Wales.the pub is now just an empty shell.not a lot to see really.there was some nice bits of decay in the upper rooms and the loft room was very nice.the pub was obviously once a large carvery place once judging by the size of the side room.i think it may have held live music nights.but sadly like many pubs this one obviously could not compete.everything has been stripped.


----------



## smiler (Oct 10, 2016)

The shot looking out of the bow window, the brick fire surround, the mould, couldn't pick a favourite Mikey, Great Set, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 10, 2016)

Still has a nice big fireplace and there are a few features that it used to be a nice bar at one time but - alas dereliction has taken over. Nice shots.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2016)

That place has really gone but if anyone can make it look good Mikey can!


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 10, 2016)

Some lovely grime in there. Sad to see a perfectly good boozer in such a sorry state. Great pics as always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you for the lovely comments that you guys always give me aa normal


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks a big pub! Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

